# Pool Maintenance......



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi folks,

Couple if questions around pool maintenance options 

First off - how frequent is maintenance required?

Next - roughly how much should maintenance cost?

How practical is it to carry out the maintenance yourself?

Would specific training be required and if so are there courses you could attend and roughly what should these cost?

And finally -are salt pools any easier or more difficult or expensive in terms of maintenance and costs? And as an add-on how practical and expensive would changing to a salt pool be?

Thanks folks

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless you are totally useless (which I very much doubt) you should be able to maintain your pool yourself. My husband always looked after ours.. 
If you should decide to pay someone to do it make sure they are trained and licenced and not just some Brit who calls himself a pool and garden guy. Too many untrained pool cleaners use too much chemical to make it easier for themselves with the risk of bad reactions. 
It is now illegal for anyone to maintain pools professionally in Cyprus without the proper training.

You can ask at the suppliers of the chemicals etc for information on how much to use, how to test for ph levels etc. Any problems you have they are always happy to advise you.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks V


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Until we moved here permanently we arranged the company who built our pool to maintain it for us as they said they would not guarantee the pool unless they maintained it as well! After moving here I was concerned about the water quality so had it tested and was told the levels were totally out of kilter and the calcium levels were practically non existent! When I challenged the pool cleaner it turned out it was the company that had the licence and he hadn't a clue about water quality, he would occasionally vacuum the bottom and chuck in a few chemicals he thought might be needed, which would explain why he could clean the pool in under 10 mins and it takes me an hour so be warned. 
As Veronica says, it is relatively easy to maintain a pool and I was lucky in having a friend who was a professional pool cleaner (retired) and showed me the ropes. Go to a pool chemical supplier and ask about a basic course.
Assuming you have the equipment (vacuum head, hoses, nets, poles etc.) you will need: Algicide, chlorine, acid to bring ph down, soda to raise ph, tile/liner cleaner for the bit above water level, flocculant and a test kit. The chemicals will cost approx. €150/year whereas a professional company will likely charge between €800-1000/year.
Cleaning in winter months between November and April is just basic cleaning; pool filters, pump filter, a chemical check and vacuum if the bottom is dirty and carried out once a week. In the summer months we do a more thorough clean twice a week with the sides done as well and a careful watch on the chlorine levels as the sun will burn this off quickly and algicide added once a fortnight.
No idea on salt water pools although I do not think you can change from one to another.


----------

